# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پشت کنکوری و مشکلات من

## علی۲

سلام دوستان ممنون که این تاپیک رو می خونید من دانش آموز فارغ‌التحصیل هستم و امسال اولین کنکور م رو دادم من وقتی سر جلسه نشستم و برگه های سوال رو دادن دستم و قتی به سوالات نگاه کردم این حس به سراغم اومد که آقا این سوالات واقعا چیز سختی نیستن و تو می تونستی که اینا رو جواب بدی از سر جلسه کنکور که اومدم بیرون وقتی به خونه رسیدم شروع به درس خوندن کردم ولی متاسفانه جو خانواده من رو همراهی نمی کنن و خلاصه انگار که من دشمنم تو این خونه تازه هنوز جوابای کنکور نیومده این طوریه بعد از اومدن جوابا وضع بدترم میشه  دوستان راه حلی دارن 
تو ذهنم هست که برم یه ماه کار کنم و یه خونه اجاره کنم برای یه سال و بشینم سر درس و مشقم چون واقعا تو این خونه همه دارن بهم هر چی دلشون میخواد میگن و از اون طرف پدرم من رو به عنوان کارگر به روستا می بره آخه می دونید الان موقع برداشت محصول و خلاصه خسته و کوفته میرسم خونه واز اون طرفم برنامه هام بهم میریزه ممنون میشم که دوستان کمکم کنن

----------


## ainz

سلام دوست عزیز راجبه کار کردن نظری ندارم چون تجربشو ندارم 
ولی خب بنظرم رفتار خانوادت طبیعیه حداقل از نظر من 
چون خانواده خودمم پارسال همینطور بودن 
خونه گرفتنو اینا بنظرم کار بیهوده ایه بیخیال شو چون شدایط سختی داره 
سعی کن نسبت به حرفاشون واکنش ندی ، میدونم سخته ولی ممکنه حداقل بعد یه مدت دیگ عادی میشه واست و اونام بعد یه مدت پشت کنکور موندنت واسشون عادی میشه 
فقط ک خودتو درگیر این چیزای الکی نکن تمام تمرکزتو رو درس بذار 
خیلییی زودتر از اون چیزی که فکر بکنی میگذره 
چش رو هم بذاری کنکور سال بعد اومده

----------


## pouria.sh

علی جان ، برادر عزیز من مگه میشه با ۱ ماه کار کردن پول ۱ سال اجاره خونه رو درآورد؟؟!! :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (13): 
کجا زندگی میکنید مگه شما؟!
علی جان مشکل جا‌به‌جا شدن اینکه در غذا و خوراکی دچار مشکل میشی
من الان اومدم طبقه دوم خونه پدربزرگم که خالی هستش . متاسفانه مادربزرگم فقط برخی اوقات میتونه غذا درست کنه. الان که اینجا هستم واقعا تفاوت زحمت های مادرم رو برای حاضر کردن غذای روزانه درک میکنم و میفهمم که در خونه آدم آرامش و راحتی بیشتری رو میتونه حس کنه (لااقل در مورد برخی چیزها)
بحث سر شکمو بودن هم نیست . اگه ساپورت مالی نداشته باشی دچار مشکلات زیادی میشی
با پدرت هم حتما صحبت کن و شرایطتت رو براش توضیح بده و بهش بگو نمیتونی ایشون رو در برداشت محصول همراهی کنی
خستگی زیاد برنامه‌های آدم رو شدیدا بهم میریزه

----------


## DeFeaT

> سلام دوستان ممنون که این تاپیک رو می خونید من دانش آموز فارغ‌التحصیل هستم و امسال اولین کنکور م رو دادم من وقتی سر جلسه نشستم و برگه های سوال رو دادن دستم و قتی به سوالات نگاه کردم این حس به سراغم اومد که آقا این سوالات واقعا چیز سختی نیستن و تو می تونستی که اینا رو جواب بدی از سر جلسه کنکور که اومدم بیرون وقتی به خونه رسیدم شروع به درس خوندن کردم ولی متاسفانه جو خانواده من رو همراهی نمی کنن و خلاصه انگار که من دشمنم تو این خونه تازه هنوز جوابای کنکور نیومده این طوریه بعد از اومدن جوابا وضع بدترم میشه  دوستان راه حلی دارن 
> تو ذهنم هست که برم یه ماه کار کنم و یه خونه اجاره کنم برای یه سال و بشینم سر درس و مشقم چون واقعا تو این خونه همه دارن بهم هر چی دلشون میخواد میگن و از اون طرف پدرم من رو به عنوان کارگر به روستا می بره آخه می دونید الان موقع برداشت محصول و خلاصه خسته و کوفته میرسم خونه واز اون طرفم برنامه هام بهم میریزه ممنون میشم که دوستان کمکم کنن


شرایطط نرماله اما توقع پدر مادر ها اکثرا اینطوریه که باید کاری که میگن انجام بشه ، من پدرمادر های کمی میشناسم که مدد کار فرزندشون باشن بنابراین سعی کن بزاری تموم شه بره یعنی این ساعت شنی این دورت تموم شه بره ، فکر کردن بهش فقط اعصاب خودت رو خراب میکنه
در مورد خونه و مستقل شدن بیشتر درگیر احساسات شدی ، این کارشدنی نیست حداقل در حال حاظر حتی اگر شزایطش هم جورشد این کار رو فعلا انجام نده

----------


## علی۲

سلام بر دوستان ممنون که به این تایپیک اومدید و نظرات تون رو بیان کردید منم به والله راضی نیستم که ازخانوادم جدا بشم و خودم رو تو سختی بندازم ولی چیکار کنم نمیشه تو این خونه درس خوند هر وقت می رم کتابخونه پدرم می یاد شب و هر چی از دهنش درمی یاد که آلان چه درسی و آیا شما یه بی مصرف تمام عیار هستید بهد میگه از خونه من گومشید برادربرزگم دیروز با بلان دوستش دعوا کرد بعد اومد خونه یه لگد به من زده منم گفتم آقا چرا من رو می زنی برگشته جلوی مادرم خواهرم دو تا سیلی آبدار ندارم کرد و گفته برو گمشو مفت خور منم وقتی پدرم اومده گفته آقا ازن من رو زده بخاطر هیچی بهدش عوض این که یه چیزی به برادرم بگه گفته گناه تقصیر تو هستی و برگشته به من میگه چون تو مفت خوری  و کاری نمی کنی تو زده و آقا خوب کرده و تو باید گتگ بخور (انگار نگار که هفته قبل ۲۰ پایه رو تو زمینش گندی اونقدر که دستمون تاول زده بعد اومدیم سنگا رو از داخل رودخانه جمع کردیم و پیاده اونا رو برای جای پایه ها آوردیم )به مولا عین یه سگ سگ که خوب حتی کم تر از اون با هام رفتار می کنم آخه من موندم اینا برای من چیکار می کنند صبح خودم تا کتابخانه پیاده ۱۵۰۰متر بخاطر بی پولی می روم تا از دست این حرفا راحت باشم بعد یه بربری می خرم و خودم رو با اون سیر می کنم اصلا و ابدا از اینا پول نمی گیرم نمی دونم دردشون چیه به علی نمی دونم آقا چی از درس خوندن پسرش و برادرش نارحت میشه 
ببخشید نمی خواستم نارحت تون بکنم ولی این شرایط منه اگه یه ماه کار کنم حدود ۳۰ تومان جمع می کنم در ضمن من یه بردار دوقلو دارم آلان که این حرفا رو می نویسم اون بیچاره توی این سرما رفته ده لعنتی برای آبیاری زمینا (ما تو اردبیل هستیم و الان هواعین هوای زمسونه ) خلاصه این وضعیت آلان منه بیچاره هست خوشحال میشم نظر تون رو خوشحال میشم نظر تون رو بگید ممنون از دوست عزیز که نظرشون رو گفتند

----------


## mikimaka

> سلام بر دوستان ممنون که به این تایپیک اومدید و نظرات تون رو بیان کردید منم به والله راضی نیستم که ازخانوادم جدا بشم و خودم رو تو سختی بندازم ولی چیکار کنم نمیشه تو این خونه درس خوند هر وقت می رم کتابخونه پدرم می یاد شب و هر چی از دهنش درمی یاد که آلان چه درسی و آیا شما یه بی مصرف تمام عیار هستید بهد میگه از خونه من گومشید برادربرزگم دیروز با بلان دوستش دعوا کرد بعد اومد خونه یه لگد به من زده منم گفتم آقا چرا من رو می زنی برگشته جلوی مادرم خواهرم دو تا سیلی آبدار ندارم کرد و گفته برو گمشو مفت خور منم وقتی پدرم اومده گفته آقا ازن من رو زده بخاطر هیچی بهدش عوض این که یه چیزی به برادرم بگه گفته گناه تقصیر تو هستی و برگشته به من میگه چون تو مفت خوری  و کاری نمی کنی تو زده و آقا خوب کرده و تو باید گتگ بخور (انگار نگار که هفته قبل ۲۰ پایه رو تو زمینش گندی اونقدر که دستمون تاول زده بعد اومدیم سنگا رو از داخل رودخانه جمع کردیم و پیاده اونا رو برای جای پایه ها آوردیم )به مولا عین یه سگ سگ که خوب حتی کم تر از اون با هام رفتار می کنم آخه من موندم اینا برای من چیکار می کنند صبح خودم تا کتابخانه پیاده ۱۵۰۰متر بخاطر بی پولی می روم تا از دست این حرفا راحت باشم بعد یه بربری می خرم و خودم رو با اون سیر می کنم اصلا و ابدا از اینا پول نمی گیرم نمی دونم دردشون چیه به علی نمی دونم آقا چی از درس خوندن پسرش و برادرش نارحت میشه 
> ببخشید نمی خواستم نارحت تون بکنم ولی این شرایط منه اگه یه ماه کار کنم حدود ۳۰ تومان جمع می کنم در ضمن من یه بردار دوقلو دارم آلان که این حرفا رو می نویسم اون بیچاره توی این سرما رفته ده لعنتی برای آبیاری زمینا (ما تو اردبیل هستیم و الان هواعین هوای زمسونه ) خلاصه این وضعیت آلان منه بیچاره هست خوشحال میشم نظر تون رو خوشحال میشم نظر تون رو بگید ممنون از دوست عزیز که نظرشون رو گفتند



واقعا برای شرایطی که براتون پیش اومده متاسفم.تفکرات خانواده ی شما سنتی هست و برای شمایی که میخوای پیشرفت کنی و راه خودت رو جدا کنی مشکل ایجاد میکنه.همونطور که دوستان گفتن مستقل شدن رو امسال بهش فکر نکن چون زحمت داره و زملن درس خوندن شما رو میگیره.این یک سال رو تحمل کن و جوری درس بخون که میخوای خودت رو نجات بدی.البته میدونم گفتن اینا خیلی اسون تر از انجام دادنشون هست ولی من اگر جای شما بودم این کارو میکردم.این سختی هم تموم میشه اگر امسال رو تحمل کنید.

----------


## Sad_Satan

وضعیت ماشبیه همه وشبیه نصف بیشترپشت کنکوریا پس حرف الکی نمیزنم درکت میکنم اروم باش واحساسی فکرنکن اگه رابطه ات بامادرت خوبه باهاش حرف بزنن تاپدرتوقانع کنه که ازت کارنکشه همون برادرتووببره سرزمین اگه حس میکنی تحملشونداری وامکان موندن توخونه نیست همین امسال انتخاب رشته کن هرچی شد دقت کن دانشگاه خوابگاه داشته باشه ترجیحایجای دورازدسترس پدرت  برووبمون وبخون

----------


## Medrik

تنهای راه موفق شدن تو بی تفاوت بودن به اون ها و پیدا کردن راهی برای کم تر دیده شدن تو توسط سایر افراد و بلعکس ( تو هم اونارو کم تر ببینی)  یا به عبارتی کم تر کردن ارتباط با اونا. در گام دوم تلاش کردن هرچه بیشتر تا راهی برای فرار از این شرایط از طریق کنکور برای خودت بسازی. البته راه های دیگه ای هم هست ولی نکور ساده ترینشه باتوجه به شرایط . مدیریت صحیح شرایط حال حاضر تو رو موفق میکنه.
خونه گرفتن پیشنهاد درستی نیست چون هزینه غذا و خونه گرفتن قاعدتا زیاده تنها راهش اینه صبح هنوز هوا روشن نشده بزنی بیرون اخر شب هم برگردی واین مدتو کامل درس بخونی تو کتاب خونه که ارتباط کم تری داشته باشی با سایر افراد.
ذهنتم درگیر محدودیت هات نکن چون فقط انرژیتو کم میکنه با قدرت برو جلو

----------


## Ati_zareii

> سلام دوستان ممنون که این تاپیک رو می خونید من دانش آموز فارغ‌التحصیل هستم و امسال اولین کنکور م رو دادم من وقتی سر جلسه نشستم و برگه های سوال رو دادن دستم و قتی به سوالات نگاه کردم این حس به سراغم اومد که آقا این سوالات واقعا چیز سختی نیستن و تو می تونستی که اینا رو جواب بدی از سر جلسه کنکور که اومدم بیرون وقتی به خونه رسیدم شروع به درس خوندن کردم ولی متاسفانه جو خانواده من رو همراهی نمی کنن و خلاصه انگار که من دشمنم تو این خونه تازه هنوز جوابای کنکور نیومده این طوریه بعد از اومدن جوابا وضع بدترم میشه  دوستان راه حلی دارن 
> تو ذهنم هست که برم یه ماه کار کنم و یه خونه اجاره کنم برای یه سال و بشینم سر درس و مشقم چون واقعا تو این خونه همه دارن بهم هر چی دلشون میخواد میگن و از اون طرف پدرم من رو به عنوان کارگر به روستا می بره آخه می دونید الان موقع برداشت محصول و خلاصه خسته و کوفته میرسم خونه واز اون طرفم برنامه هام بهم میریزه ممنون میشم که دوستان کمکم کنن


 بزرگترین چالش پشت کنکور موندن همین رفتارا و حرفای خانواده و اطرافیانه . تمام پشت کنکوری ها در گیر این موضوع بودن و خیلی هام بخاطر همین مسئله از پشت کنکور موندن منصرف شدن . خانواده تون هم قطعا از شما ناراحتن که تو این یه سال نتونستید اونطور که باید درس بخونید و خب تا حدودی حق دارند . به هر حال پدر و مادرتون نگران اینده شمان و براشون سخته موفق نشدنتون . بنظرم بهتره یه روز بشینید و منطقی با خاخواده و ترجیحا پدر و مادرتون صحبت کنید . راجب انگیزه ای بخاطرش میخوایید درس بخونید ، راجب شغلی که بهش علاقه داری ، راجب اینکه چرا درس خوندن برات مهمه . چه اونها قانع بشن ، چه نشن به هر حال باید حرفتو بزنی و روشنشون کنی . اگر مراعاتتو کردن که خیلیم عالی ولی اگر اونطور نشد که اتظار داری انرژی و وققتو بابت اینطور درگیریها هدر نده . یه گوش در و یه گوش دروازه . میدونم خیلی سخته . خیلی خیلی سخت ولی از بین بد و بدتر باید یکی رو انتخاب کنی . یا باید تمام مدت خودتو درگیر این کنی که کی مسخره ات کرد ، کی توهین کرد ، چطوری جوابشونو بدی و از اینجور قصه ها و در نهایت همه چیزی از دست بدی ، یا باید تمام این حرفا و رفتار ها رو به جون بخری و در اخر به اون چیزی که میخوای برسی . بنظرم از محیط های تنش زا تا وانجایی که میتونی دور شو . خونه جدا گرفتن فکر نکنم عملی باشه و اگر بشه خیلی زحمت و وقت میخواد . هم اینکه مدتی باید کار کنی که وقتت میره و هم اینکه زحمت غذا و اینا میوفته گردن خودت که هم انرژی میگیره ازت و هم وقت. برو کتابخونه و خودتو بزن به کوچه علی چپ در برابر حرفاشون تو این یه سال . به هر حال از این قضیه غافل نشو که اسیاب به نوبته و یه روزی بابت رفتارای بد و ناحقشون شرمنده میشن  :Yahoo (1):

----------

